

Ask HN: Is there a lulu.com for boardgames? - jasongullickson

I published a book on lulu.com awhile back and I now have a friend who would like to publish a board game themselves.<p>I was hoping to find a web-based self-publishing option but didn't have any luck finding what I was looking for, but I thought HN readers might know of something new and cool that I didn't run across in my search.
======
vyrotek
How's this look? <http://www.thegamecrafter.com>

------
pmjordan
There are quite a few websites that will do you small runs of custom playing
cards, if that helps. (easy to find via Google) I haven't encountered anything
for printing custom game boards and cardboard cutouts, unfortunately.

------
bjonathan
in France there is a young startup who is doing a KickStarter for Board Games
if you speak french: <http://www.mywittygames.com/>

